# Cutting flex track



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

My dremel works wonders on cutting this stuff, but it seems I have to take off the end tie to get a connector on it. All regular pieces have a little cut out in the tie that the connector fits in. So once cut down, there is about a 1/2 inch gap between pieces. How do people "fix" or overcome this?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i don't use joiners on flex track - soldered it together.
as for the funny end ties on usual section i just cut them off 

i also grind down several joiners so they are shorter.


----------

